# Old Butch



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2012)

OLD BUTCH
 This is not only a cute story but who wouldn't love this absolutely beautiful rooster, "Old Butch."

 John was in the fertilized egg business.  He had several hundred young layers (hens), called 'pullets,' and ten roosters to fertilize the eggs.  He kept records, and any rooster not performing went into the soup pot and was replaced.  This took a lot of time, so he bought some tiny bells and attached them to his roosters.
 Each bell had a different tone, so he could tell from a distance, which rooster was performing.

 Now, he could sit on the porch and fill out an efficiency report by just listening to the bells.  John's favorite rooster, old Butch, was a very fine specimen, but this morning he noticed old Butch's bell hadn't rung at all!
When he went to investigate, he saw the other roosters were busy chasing pullets, bells-a-ringing, but the pullets, hearing the roosters coming, would run for cover. To John's amazement, old Butch had his bell in his beak, so it  couldn't ring. He'd sneak up on a pullet, do his job and walk on to the next one.  John was so proud of old Butch, he entered him in the Saint Lawrence County Fair and he became an overnight sensation among the  judges. The result was the judges not only awarded old Butch the "No Bell Piece Prize," but they also awarded him the "Pulletsurprise" as well.

 Clearly old Butch was a politician in the making. Who else but a politician could figure out how to win two of the most coveted awards on  our planet by being the best at sneaking up on the unsuspecting populace and screwing them when they weren't paying attention.
 













Rooster.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Sep 11, 2012


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 13, 2012)

Now that is funny! Great one!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 13, 2012)

That's Awesome Dave!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 13, 2012)




----------

